# help me  please!!!!!! pellet stove nightmare



## michael taillon (Oct 16, 2009)

my dad bought a used pellet stove off craigslist. when he started it the first time it was ok ,but the second night he had it on it burned out of control. the auger never stopped going. it kept feeding the pellets in at high speed. the fire burned out of control and got larger and larger till the fire got into the hopper and burned all the pellets in there till the fire was climbing out of the pipe on the outside of the house.
it is a derco grizzly, ultimate achiever. the company is out of buisness and noone can fInd an owners manual.
WHEN IT REACHES OPERATING TEMP IT IS SUPPOSED TO START TO MANUALLY FEED THE PELLETS BUT IT DOESNT STOP.
THE BLOWER STAYS ON AND THE LIGHTS DONT WORK.
PLEASE HELP US THEY ARE GETTING UP THERE IN AGE AND HAVE NO OTHER WAY TO HEAT THERE HOUSE DUE TO A LEAK IN THE OIL TANK.


----------



## Gweeper64 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fatmikey197 said:
			
		

> my dad bought a used pellet stove off craigslist. when he started it the first time it was ok ,but the second night he had it on it burned out of control. the auger never stopped going. it kept feeding the pellets in at high speed. the fire burned out of control and got larger and larger till the fire got into the hopper and burned all the pellets in there till the fire was climbing out of the pipe on the outside of the house.
> it is a derco grizzly, ultimate achiever. the company is out of buisness and noone can fInd an owners manual.
> WHEN IT REACHES OPERATING TEMP IT IS SUPPOSED TO START TO MANUALLY FEED THE PELLETS BUT IT DOESNT STOP.
> THE BLOWER STAYS ON AND THE LIGHTS DONT WORK.
> PLEASE HELP US THEY ARE GETTING UP THERE IN AGE AND HAVE NO OTHER WAY TO HEAT THERE HOUSE DUE TO A LEAK IN THE OIL TANK.



Well, knowing what brand and model stove it is would be a start.

Obviously, you don't want to start this thing again until it is fixed though; you'll burn the house down.


----------



## dbjordan (Oct 16, 2009)

See if any of your local dealers are familiar with this stove.  They may be able to help you out alot.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 16, 2009)

I would sell it on Craigslist and not bother burning pellets until you can get a different stove.  If you need to go used (remember the tax credit) research the stove first and make sure it's something you can get parts or service on.  Buying a used pellet stove aint like buying a used wood stove.  Lots of little parts and pieces and switches and snap disks, gremlins and stuff in them.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 16, 2009)

I didnt read the no heat part, I normally ignore stuff in all caps.  In the meantime, I'd get an electric heater or something


----------



## mark d fellows (Oct 16, 2009)

Fatmikey197 said:
			
		

> my dad bought a used pellet stove off craigslist. when he started it the first time it was ok ,but the second night he had it on it burned out of control. the auger never stopped going. it kept feeding the pellets in at high speed. the fire burned out of control and got larger and larger till the fire got into the hopper and burned all the pellets in there till the fire was climbing out of the pipe on the outside of the house.
> it is a derco grizzly, ultimate achiever. the company is out of buisness and noone can fInd an owners manual.
> WHEN IT REACHES OPERATING TEMP IT IS SUPPOSED TO START TO MANUALLY FEED THE PELLETS BUT IT DOESNT STOP.
> THE BLOWER STAYS ON AND THE LIGHTS DONT WORK.
> PLEASE HELP US THEY ARE GETTING UP THERE IN AGE AND HAVE NO OTHER WAY TO HEAT THERE HOUSE DUE TO A LEAK IN THE OIL TANK.



The following is intended to be discussion only, and is not professional advice.  I urge you to seek professional help on this problem.

Don't run the pellet stove again, until this is figured out.

Option 1

For the short term, you can get a Kerosene heater from Lowes and a Carbon Monoxide detector.  They only stink when they first start up and after shut down.  There is a fuel Home Depot sells around these parts called "Clean Heat" or something like that. It is manufactured by the same company that also sells K1 Kerosene in 5 gallon cans in HD and lowes. I used to burn it.  It says specifically sold for Kerosene stoves, and it stinks less.  A large sized Kerosene heater will heat a smaller house just fine.  They are however dangerous if not used properly.  You must fill them outside and carry them inside.  You must adjust the flame properly and not try to "turn it down on low" or you will produce Carbon Monoxid, and in short read all of the directions.

If you have a fire in your house while one of these is burning, my understanding is that the insurance company won't pay the policy.

Option 2

for a long term solution, fix the oil tank.  There might be products to patch the leak.  I found one.

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/caulks-sealants/40754.htm

Option 3

This can be done simultaneiously while you are working on getting heat in the house.  Have a shop that sells pellet stoves come out and look at it.  

Possible Option 4

Have a company that services furnaces come out and look at it.

Possible Option 5

Have a real electronics technician come out and trouble shoot it.  Not just someone who claims to be an Electronics Tecnician.  There are a lot of them.  Just like there are a lot of people who claim to be mechanics.

Good luck!  That is a scary situation!


----------



## michael taillon (Oct 16, 2009)

it is a ultimate achiever grizzly made by derco,inc


----------



## michael taillon (Oct 16, 2009)

someone told me it might be that the old owner had a thermostate hooked up to it and if they didnt re-hook it up it it might run out of control.


----------



## daydreamer (Oct 16, 2009)

What is the brand and model? Do not use it until you figure it out because it is definitely a fire hazard. Maybe you could post a picture of it?


----------



## michael taillon (Oct 16, 2009)

dont have a pic yet. it is a ultimate achiever grizzly made by derco,inc 
noone has heard of it company is out of buisness. 
the local pellat stove store told me i am out of luck they cant or wont help


----------



## MCPO (Oct 16, 2009)

Fatmikey197 said:
			
		

> PLEASE HELP US THEY ARE GETTING UP THERE IN AGE AND HAVE NO OTHER WAY TO HEAT THERE HOUSE DUE TO A LEAK IN THE OIL TANK.



I sincerely wish them the best of luck getting it going again. 
 But I can`t help wonder why you weren`t there to help them make a better decision than opting for an old out of date (unreliable) pellet space heater.  Old folks getting up in age are dependent on a reliable heat source . Fixing or replacing the leaky oil tank would have been the prudent thing to do in the first place.


----------



## fossil (Oct 16, 2009)

This stove is no longer functioning properly, parts are likely unavailable for it, and it's dangerous to try to operate it.  Get it replaced with a new stove by a professional and scrap this old thing.  The previous owner had no business selling it to anyone.  In the interim, use electric space heaters or kerosene, or temporarily relocate your folks.  Those are my thoughts.  Rick

ETA:  And yes, get the oil system repaired properly.


----------



## Clay H (Oct 16, 2009)

I googled this brand name and came up with nothing.
Craigslist = buyer beware.
Cut your losses, roll it to the curb and tape a dollar to it.
Go buy a new stove and apply for the 1500$$ tax credit.


----------



## tractorman100 (Oct 16, 2009)

from hearth.com Q&A
Grizzly Stoves - # 1052
Question:

I had written you recently re grizzly stoves.  Are they still in business and how do I contact them.
Please reply me if you have or haven’t any information.
Answer:

RJM Manufacturing, Inc. should have parts or knowledge about this.

P.O Box 27 1210 Lowater Road
Chippewa Falls, Wi 54729

Phone: 715-720-1794
Fax: 715-720-1797


----------



## freebird77 (Oct 16, 2009)

Where are you from?
If you have a way to haul it, I have an oil tank your folks can have.
Ita a horizontal 275 gal.
Been sitting for a few years but the fill holes have been covered up. Im in ne Pa.


----------



## Bkins (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like New Hampshure.

Bkins


----------



## GVA (Oct 16, 2009)

Fatmikey197 said:
			
		

> someone told me it might be that the old owner had a thermostate hooked up to it and if they didnt re-hook it up it it might run out of control.


Regardless there should have been a high limit that would have cut off the stove.
Unless you can find someone with a good working knowledge of this type of stove I would not use it.
And maybe go after the guy from craigs list.


----------



## freebird77 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, I should have seen that. Duh!


----------



## Xena (Oct 16, 2009)

Clay H said:
			
		

> Cut your losses, roll it to the curb and tape a dollar to it.




I strongly advise against doing this since it could
mean a serious loss for the unlucky person who
acquires it from the curb.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 16, 2009)

Scrap the stove before there is no house to heat....or worse.

Why risk life with an out of control stove that has no manual, support or 
parts available to bring it up to par?


----------



## mainegeek (Oct 17, 2009)

The leak is in the tank not the pipes?  Replace the tank!  I see used ones in the swap and buys all the time!  *Check Uncle Henry's*  You may end up with an older tank that has some sludge at the bottom.... but after a few years most tanks do anyways!  Just do a good "look over" of the tank before you buy it.  The actual tank connections are really simple... get yourself some pipe dope and a good plumbers wrench.  Make sure to have the oil company inspect it though before filling it.

Then start shopping for a pellet stove....


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 17, 2009)

im with the gang on this one , the stove may be unsalvagable by anyone except someone who has access to parts from the manufacturer or the technology to make it work with off the shelf items , i could do that but shipping it here for that would be more expensive than a new tank for the oil burner (i'd do the work once it was here "pro bono" for a hearth.com member in this situation) i googled the distance to get an idea of travel time between our member with the free tank (dinner is on me BTW if you ever get down here freebird just for the offer ,im proud to be associated with people who look out for others like that my friend) was 313 miles between scranton and nashua (just as a ball park i dunno where freebird is in n.e. pa). 

first route is getting heat to the parents(ya flat out gotta look after them) what ever way is easiest and quickest. check the local lists for oil tanks , with the amount of folks geting away from oil i expect a tank may be found easily. get em heat first then work on making it cheaper with a pellet stove.

kudo's to the member who found contact info BTW , nice find. i might be able to help if you can get schematics in figuring out what is needed, may take some chatting to get an idea of what its doing , but im game if you want to try (and help from me to hearth members is free, as it is for everyone)


----------



## Stentor (Oct 17, 2009)

Franks said:
			
		

> I would sell it on Craigslist and not bother burning pellets until you can get a different stove.  If you need to go used (remember the tax credit) research the stove first and make sure it's something you can get parts or service on.  Buying a used pellet stove aint like buying a used wood stove.  Lots of little parts and pieces and switches and snap disks, gremlins and stuff in them.



He should NOT sell it on Craigslist because it is a hazard.  Even selling it "as is" without any implied warranty could create a serious liability in a house fire or if someone is hurt. His options are to repair it, to junk it according to any regulations in his community, or sell or give it to a qualified and informed individual, such as someone in the stove business.  Besides, selling a dangerous item to someone else is unethical.


----------



## daydreamer (Oct 17, 2009)

Also try putting a listing on your local freecycle to see if anyone has a fuel tank they don't need since your parents leaks. Tell them about your parents situation, maybe someone will be able to help. 
http://www.freecycle.org/


----------



## cogger (Oct 17, 2009)

Contact the former owner if you can??????????


----------



## jamesdjs (Oct 17, 2009)

Contact your local community for help. There may be someone they can refer you to to help fix the oil leak


----------



## slls (Oct 17, 2009)

Mark Fellows said:
			
		

> Fatmikey197 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would patch a oil tank so it could be run dry, I would never add oil to a patched tank. Oil smell  from a leak is too bad to risk.


----------



## cncpro (Oct 17, 2009)

> I would patch a oil tank so it could be run dry, I would never add oil to a patched tank. Oil smell  from a leak is too bad to risk.



The smell would be the least of your worries.  The cost of excavating contaminated soil would be my fear.

My house had an oil line concealed in/under the concrete floor when I moved in.  Within a month of closing I had the oil company replace the whole line.  Oil leaks scare the crap out of me.


----------



## UncleAnthony (Oct 17, 2009)

slls said:
			
		

> Mark Fellows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As earlier stated, please do not run this stove till fixed. most possible cheap safe alternative is replace oil tank .
yes, get a real electronics tech to come out to troubleshoot it. the tech would probably need the manual though, with his/her DVM, can probably troubleshoot it for a reasonable price. The manual is important, to make sure it is fixed properly. Are you sure you want to invest in such an old stove with no service nor company backup ?
I am thinking it is control board (?). If so, can probably troubleshoot to faulty component on board.
With the symptoms you state, it would not appear difficult with the service manual.
Can you get the manual from the seller ? was this sold to you in working condition ? 
i am a real certified electronics tech(10 yr) and those questions are what i would look for . 
in the nashua area, there should be quite a few electronics techs or boiler techs (dang they are smart) 
who can fix you up. if you can link a manual , i will try to assist.
best of luck.


----------



## dtaillon (Oct 18, 2009)

hay mike its me dan, i wrote the guy on craigslist where we bought it and he says that its my problem, that i bought a used stove on craigslist and I should have made sur it worked and now its my problem, he had it on the back of the truck how could i check it? we trusted that someone says "working pellet stove" that it means working I have been writing back and forth with him to no avail, when do you want to go visit him? I have his work address and cell and work number. i am going to start calling him at work evey hour till he gives me back our money. whao want to join me lol  I told him it almost killed my parents and kids and that we spent the money on the stove because we cant afford the oil prices and he showed no simpathy said its my problem, hes a real scum bag, lets go visit him. I ll bring this damn stove


----------



## dtaillon (Oct 18, 2009)

RingOfFire said:
			
		

> Contact the former owner if you can??????????


we did he says i bought a used stove and its now my problem I am thinking of brining him to court,


----------



## Havlat24 (Oct 18, 2009)

No offense, but caveat emptor.   Buyer Beware!    you bought a used stove without checking it out???    When I bought my Kozi used, I had the guy fire it up outside and run it for 30 minutes...then we checked out the insides...     You wouldnt buy a used car without taking it for a test drive would you?  

Good luck with your stove, and getting your money back.


----------



## Stentor (Oct 18, 2009)

You've got to handle the practical problem of getting heat in the house first. Then you've got to try to get your money back.  Here are a couple of ideas:

1.   Call the NH Attorney general's office and ask if they have a Consumer Protection office.  Follow up with that office and explain that you may have a fire safety problem, not just a financial loss. 

2.   Call one of the local TV stations and ask if they have somebody who does consumer issues.  Explain your problem, including the fire getting out of control beyond the firebox. TV stations like to take pictures and you might have a good visual there. (The price would be some loss of privacy if they go with the story.)

3.    Wouldn't hurt to contact Craig's List to see if they have a procedure that covers your type of problem.

Good luck.


----------



## daydreamer (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes contact Craigslist to see if they can help you.


----------

